# Mr.Fish the betta



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I came up with a semi unimaginative name for my betta. 
Was having troubes with him not eating fora couple weeks, got pretty skinny and was losing his color, but tis all good not, so imma posting a few pics of him and his new digs. (mini tank in progress)



























This one really shows his color, but its a bit blury. Mostly red, but has a few metallic blue and a bunch of gold specs on him.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I like those betta tanks. Are you going to hang yours up on a wall? Nice betta BTW.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

he is a handsome fellow. Hopefully he is doing better now and getting good and chunky again.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

U can hang those betta tanks on walls?


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

yah you can hang em. Tis pretty cool, but i doubt ill hang it unless i get some more than ill make a mural of betta tanks.


----------

